
Automated Personal Finance - samcampbell
https://www.nickgrossman.is/2020/automated-personal-finance/
======
samcampbell
"When I look out at the landscape of personal financial products, so many of
them focus either on analyzing money or managing/moving it, but not both.
Doing this in a holistic manner is difficult, especially with accounts across
institutions. But it seems to me that it is the key to having an actually
organized and manageable financial life."

